# Up for Bowling or Billiard?!



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

im back after looooong absence in all UAE forums.. :clap2:

Ive found bowling and Billiard quite exciting,specially bowling...

was wondering if anyone here is interested so we can play...


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

would love to there is one in bowling city dubai festival city


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

wheres best place for a real snooker club?


----------



## mirhummif (Oct 22, 2009)

marc said:


> wheres best place for a real snooker club?


Ya it will be great if they both get active on this forum... and share their exp. with gaming...


----------



## mirhummif (Oct 22, 2009)

Ya it will be great if they both get active on this forum... and share their exp. with gaming...


----------



## Tandybrown (Oct 22, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> im back after looooong absence in all UAE forums.. :clap2:
> 
> ...


I am very keen to find out where the pool places are and would be interested in having few games when i finally arrive in Dubai.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

pool is everywhere in bars e.t.c, but not sure about actual snooker / billiards full size clubs..


----------



## NeoJFK (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm in if you want to play Bowling! I suck at this game but I love it!


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> im back after looooong absence in all UAE forums.. :clap2:
> 
> ...


hey, how r u
I am reaaaaaaaaly up for billiard, I really like it and havent played in a long time .. missed it

bowling is nice, tried it a few times, not an expert :d

if u have free time and wanna play, pls write to me

cheers


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> im back after looooong absence in all UAE forums.. :clap2:
> 
> ...


 well miss where have you been and I hope someone remebers me too yes I'll be in that too just keep me in the loop can we start soon :ranger:


----------



## jettony (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everybody
I'm new in Dubai and played pool the other day. There's pool tables at the REGENT Hotel (where I'm staying), inside Rock Bottom pub. It's across the street from Burjman Mall. I'm up for it if you want to play send me PM.

Cheers


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

marc said:


> pool is everywhere in bars e.t.c, but not sure about actual snooker / billiards full size clubs..


Anyone tried Knight Shot Billiard & Pool Hall on Sheikh Zayed Road, near Mazaya Center?


----------



## NeoJFK (Sep 23, 2009)

I still don't have tried any of those....


----------



## goodubai (Aug 17, 2011)

Try Yoshis gaming at JBR, Rimal 3 opposite Virgin Megastores, they have a pool table and its a really cool place


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

shinny_girl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> im back after looooong absence in all UAE forums.. :clap2:
> 
> ...


count me in for bowling


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

+1 for Bowling!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

guys this thread is from 2009


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> guys this thread is from 2009


:d:d:d


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I got bowling shoes though.... Just saying. 2009 or not. Some one should start a new thread.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hurray for Jynxgirl! :clap2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Holy thread revival, Batman!!! 

Regardless ... I'm cool for both ...


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Count me in too pls 

Although, I'm really bad at both snooker and pool...forget all this strategising about where to place the ball....my motto is to hit as hard as you can and _maybe_ one of the balls will go in lol


----------



## shaqshaikh (Sep 13, 2011)

*billiard and bowling*

my apt has quite a # of billiard tables @ AED 10-15 / hr in Tecom (next to greens)
for bowling - we can have it at Dubai Festival City and there is another good one Dubai Bowling Center in Al Quoz




shinny_girl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> im back after looooong absence in all UAE forums.. :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Bowling and pool seem like a fun idea. I think we should arrange this. Let me create a new thread.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

The new thread's up:-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sa...nternational-bowling-centre-sat-sep-24-a.html


----------



## StevenS (Jul 19, 2011)

*Sure*



shinny_girl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> im back after looooong absence in all UAE forums.. :clap2:
> 
> ...


When and Where...


----------

